# 4 Dumbo Boys Availible for Adoptions in Brazil, Indiana- Pictures



## dellessa (Jan 17, 2010)

These boys were born October 23, 2009. They are pedigreed and both parents are in my possession. The mother and the father are both mis-marked capped dumbos. The father has rex fur and the mother has smooth. The babies are beige capped, and black capped. We have both smooth and rex fur availible. They are all Dumbo. Adoption fee is $15 per rat. I prefer to adopt them in pairs and trios.














































Their Parents:
The Father: LLR Orion









The Mother: LLR Penny 








Our Website:
http://trustandpixiedustrattery.webs.com/aliceinwonderlandlitter.htm

We are also now taking reservations for the following litters:

~LDMR Polaris x LLR Clover. LDMR Polaris- Platiumn SELF, with Smooth fur, and Top Ears. LLR Clover- American Blue Patched Dumbo. We are expecting American Blues and Plats in this litter, possibly Minks as well. 

~We always have older rats avilible. These rats are rescue rats. ^^

Feel Free to email me with any questions at; [email protected]


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

They are soooo cute. i wish i lived closer!!!


----------



## Sunshine618 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi if transportation was available, I would adopt a pair or trio in a heart beat. You are 2 hrs from me, I live near Vandalia Illinois. I tried going to your website, but it said link not found? I currently am rat less, my beloved does past on 2 yrs ago. I miss ratties so much. :-\


----------

